# Elite shooter levi morgan tops the podium at first leg of 2015 ibo triple crown



## osiris (Jan 14, 2004)

_*FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE*_

*ELITE SHOOTER LEVI MORGAN TOPS THE PODIUM AT FIRST LEG OF 2015 IBO TRIPLE CROWN*

*Henrietta, NY – May 18, 2015:* In a repeat of his 2014 performance, Elite Archery Pro Shooter Levi Morgan claimed top honors at the 1st Leg of the 2015 IBO National Triple Crown National Championship in Bedford, Indiana. 

Held May 15-17, 2015 this year’s event was again hosted by the White River Bowhunters, at the 4H Fairgrounds in Bedford, IN where archers faced super-challenging ranges over the weekend – putting their skills and equipment to the ultimate test of accuracy and grit. Levi strung together two exceptional days of shooting to land him in a nail-biting 1st place tie with Tim Gillingham with a finishing score of 420 with 24 11’s. Putting the Shootability of his new Elite Victory to the test, Morgan went on to win a closest-to-center shoot off to regain his title as the event champion in the Men’s Open Pro Division and more than $15,000 in prize winnings. 

Levi said this about his win: “I set up my new Victory specifically for this IBO which at 70 lbs. was running an impressive 321 fps. After some practice at home, I knew it was a tack driver and I could do well with at this event. Sometimes you get a setup rolling and just know from the beginning that it’s special – this was that kind of set up. I had a ton of confidence in it that carried through the weekend until my very last arrow. That confidence minimized my mistakes and allowed me to end up on top once the dust settled.”

Also with solid performances were fellow team members Garrett Ayersman, who finishing in 4th place as well as Darrin Christenberry who breeched the top 10 with a 9th place finish, respectively. 

“These weekend shooting events bring great excitement to the team at Elite Archery and over the course of each shoot we find ourselves glued to our computers and social media in anticipation of updates. It seems like an Elite shooter keeps climbing the podium, and further demonstrating what shootability is all about. We're proud of Levi and the rest of our team for their continued accomplishments,” said Elite President, Peter Crawford.









*ABOUT ELITE ARCHERY*
Established in 2006, Elite Archery is a high-end compound bow company based in Henrietta, New York. Elite’s line of compound bows consist of two track binary cams with the efficiency that’s to be expected from a high-energy cam system, but with the smoothest draw cycle available. For more information, visit www.elitearchery.com, like us on Facebook at www.facebook.com/EliteArchery or follow us on twitter at www.twitter.com/Elite_Archery 

*ABOUT THE OUTDOOR GROUP*
Established in 2012 and based in Henrietta, New York, The Outdoor Group is parent company to the premier brands of Elite Archery, Perfect Form Manufacturing, Duel Game Calls, Scott Archery, Custom Bow Equipment, Winner’s Choice Custom Bowstrings, Solid and Slick Trick Broadheads.


----------

